# Can you de-venom a tarantula?



## smof (Apr 5, 2006)

Don't worry, I would never even consider it. I like my spiders fully loaded  

The reason I'm asking is because I just got into a discussion about it with somebody on a different site who left a comment on one of my tarantula photos. They were under the impression that all pet tarantulas were de-fanged and de-venomed before they could be sold. I told him it wasn't true, and even if it were, Ts can regrow their fangs so there wouldn't be much point. He conceded that the fangs weren't removed but still said _"you can devenom them, although I'm told it's complicated."_

Well as far as I can see the only way to stop a T producing venom would be to remove the venom glands. And without them surely the T would be unable to feed. Plus the difficulty of performing any kind of surgery on a spider of course. I've told him this, but I think he's still under the impression that devenoming is possible.

I've tried having a look around for any articles relating to the subject. So far all I've found is an entry in a tarantula FAQ which states _"A tarantulas venom can be milked for whatever purpose necessary however there is no permanent way to de-venom a tarantula without killing it."_

So basically can anybody cite any sources that discuss the topic, or can I just get some definite answers as to whether or not it is possible? Personally I hope it's not. My thinking is if you don't want a venemous pet, don't buy a venemous animal!


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Apr 5, 2006)

smof said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I would never even consider it. I like my spiders fully loaded
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I just got into a discussion about it with somebody on a different site who left a comment on one of my tarantula photos. They were under the impression that all pet tarantulas were de-fanged and de-venomed before they could be sold. I told him it wasn't true, and even if it were, Ts can regrow their fangs so there wouldn't be much point. He conceded that the fangs weren't removed but still said _"you can devenom them, although I'm told it's complicated."_
> 
> ...




No, no, no, and no. 

Ask him this, is it possible to remove the stomach out of a human and the human to live without help.

No you can not make it work.

There are fangless tarantulas, from bad molts, and most do not surivive. Some make it but the bulk die. After the next molt they regrow the fangs. 


No you can not. 
thedarkfinder


----------



## taorchard1987 (Apr 5, 2006)

if u took the venom out, it cudnt eat the food, a simple answer is nope ;-)


----------



## solaceofwinter (Apr 5, 2006)

this is the dumbest rumor of all time. 100% false.


----------



## smof (Apr 5, 2006)

solaceofwinter said:
			
		

> this is the dumbest rumor of all time. 100% false.


That was pretty much my thought, but I figured I'd sound better coming back with something more like "As stated in this article by this scientist it's not possible"


----------



## Longbord1 (Apr 5, 2006)

i hear that so much it almost annoys me. everyone who sees mine says it immediatly.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 5, 2006)

Possibility? Yes

Next Question:Why torture a Tarantula? That's a moral decision the keeper must make. 

I wouldn't waste time and money preforming an unnecessary surgery


----------



## Nate (Apr 5, 2006)

Can you milk a T *like* a snake?

I know it would pointless for “safety” reasons just thinking.


----------



## smof (Apr 5, 2006)

Nate said:
			
		

> Can you milk a T *like* a snake?
> 
> I know it would pointless for “safety” reasons just thinking.


I would assume it's possible, if you can get a T to strike something that can contain the venom. I wouldn't like to try it tho


----------



## solaceofwinter (Apr 5, 2006)

milking is very possible, if they dont believe you show them threads about loosing fangs and then regenerating them next molt. could you imagine someone trying to remove venom glands from a T, much less a whole brood of slings? get real!


----------



## Nate (Apr 5, 2006)

solaceofwinter said:
			
		

> could you imagine someone trying to remove venom glands from a T, much less a whole brood of slings? get real!


Why do I see price inflations?

Get your "safe" fangless Rosie spiderlings for $200 each!


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 5, 2006)

well, the real question is: do you want it to be an american supermodel ?


----------



## Lover of 8 legs (Apr 5, 2006)

And you call yourselves scientists - *NOTHING *is impossible. Is it *ethical*? Show me an ethical scientist & I'll show you one without a research grant! I'm a hobbyist. *Stay away from my Ts!!!*


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 5, 2006)

Lover of 8 legs said:
			
		

> And you call yourselves scientists - *NOTHING *is impossible. Is it *ethical*? Show me an ethical scientist & I'll show you one without a research grant! I'm a hobbyist. *Stay away from my Ts!!!*


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## smof (Apr 5, 2006)

Lover of 8 legs said:
			
		

> And you call yourselves scientists - NOTHING is impossible. Is it ethical? Show me an ethical scientist & I'll show you one without a research grant! I'm a hobbyist. Stay away from my Ts!!!


First, please, show me where any person in this thread called themself a scientist.

Secondly, chill out. It was just a question, which you obviously do not want to contribute to the answering of.

I won't go into the 'ethical scientist' thing.


----------



## Windchaser (Apr 5, 2006)

Nate said:
			
		

> Can you milk a T *like* a snake?
> 
> I know it would pointless for “safety” reasons just thinking.


Actually it is done fairly regularly. Tarantula venom is currently being researched for possible medical uses. Just ask Elizabeth Mule, a.k.a. TarantulaKid. She has talked quite a bit about her discussions with the scientist (sorry, I forget his name) doing the research.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Apr 5, 2006)

Milking is possible, its done very differently from Snakes though

The T is knocked out using some gas (ive seem them do it to Daddy long legs on mythbusters, and on animal planet one guy milks T's to study the venom).  They then use electric currents to get the venom to drip out.  You dont get much but it is possible.  Afterwards the T is fine no ill effects.


----------



## Tarantula-Kid (Apr 14, 2006)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> Actually it is done fairly regularly. Tarantula venom is currently being researched for possible medical uses. Just ask Elizabeth Mule, a.k.a. TarantulaKid. She has talked quite a bit about her discussions with the scientist (sorry, I forget his name) doing the research.


Dr. Fred Sachs worship: ) at the University of Buffalo is studying this. The peptide GSMTX-4 is extracted from the venom of G. rosea. It can be used to treat atrial and ventrical fibrulation and it may be an effective treatment for Muscular Dystrophy.  It is totally awesome. 

E.


----------



## Spiderface (Apr 15, 2006)

yes of course milking is possible but it only temporarily solves the venom issue until the T simply produces more venom. I think the guy that posed the arguement to the owner of this thread was suggesting that you can permanently make a tarantula "safe to humans" by removing fangs or devenomizing the T in a more permanent fashion. I have had this arguement with many guests in my home and I usually find that these people want to believe so badly that the tarantula can't hurt you that they invent this stuff. I've had people admit that they never actually read or heard of this miracle devenomizing process for T's but that they just couldn't beleive that pets could be sold that could potentially cause you harm. It's like an urban myth created out of fear.


----------



## Nate (Apr 15, 2006)

I’m aware of research of venom I was interested in the collection method. I assumed they took a less humane approach. If anyone has some milking pics I would love to see them.

I’ve seen someone milk a true spider with a long glass pipette. I imagine this technique wouldn’t be applicable for tarantulas.


----------



## alucard1965 (Apr 15, 2006)

The funny thing is I have lots of pepole ask me if thy had the venom removed it shows how little other peploe know about spiders they think they do it to snakes why not every thing.And yes you can milk a spider you knock them out with carbon monoxid and use a small elctric curent to make the glads pump.I seen it done one t.v not that I would or have done it.That was for making antivenom..


----------



## Scorpiove (Apr 16, 2006)

Lets say you removed the venom glands and kept the fangs...... This would also be pointless.  Since the T sheds the venom glands everytime it molts thus replacing them with new ones.  Just like some of its other organs.


----------



## Cthulhu1254 (Apr 16, 2006)

Scorpiove said:
			
		

> Lets say you removed the venom glands and kept the fangs...... This would also be pointless.  Since the T sheds the venom glands everytime it molts thus replacing them with new ones.  Just like some of its other organs.


Are you sure about that?  Venom glands are definately internal organs, as seen here, so I don't see how they could possibly shed them without loosing major parts of their anatomy.  I'm very skeptical.


----------



## Thoth (Apr 16, 2006)

Assuming it is possible to de-venom a t. It could eat but only smaller prey items as it wouldn't be able to subdue the large ones without venom. Tarantula venom has no digestive properties, their saliva does. If you watch your ts you'll notice many with start chew their prey before they stop kicking.

A small article on milking venom from spiders.
http://spiderpharm.com/venoms/techniqu.htm


----------



## neilkane (Apr 16, 2006)

*de venom like taking away birds wings*

i think is not possible and definetly false and like someone said how would the spider eat is like taking away all a sharks teeth or taking a birds wings away.

nothing is impossible to someone with to much time.


----------



## NeyNey (Apr 16, 2006)

I had a similar arguement with a girl I worked with. She was "absolutely sure" that you could de-venom a tarantula without killing it...I just laughed at her. She also supposedly had an OBT that she said was "sweet". I, again, laughed at her.


----------



## Scorpiove (Apr 17, 2006)

Cthulhu1254 said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that?  Venom glands are definately internal organs, as seen here, so I don't see how they could possibly shed them without loosing major parts of their anatomy.  I'm very skeptical.


Yes, here is a quote

"A tarantula's shed skin is a great opportunity to learn more about their anatomy.  Along with the complete exoskeleton, spiders shed their fangs and chelicarae, their throats and stomach lining, female genital organs, and the linings of the book lungs."

It comes from this site.

http://www.eightlegs.org/general/molt.html

Also note that the venom glands are in the chelicarae.  So they get shed I'm pretty sure.


----------

